# Levelstoppgilde Faded Memories (Antonidas) sucht :)



## Dizzu (2. Juli 2016)

Wir die Gilde Faded Memories auf dem Server Antonidas sind eine Levelstoppgilde, die sich ab jetzt unter neuer Leitung befindet  Wir beweisen uns gerade im Classic Content, um die Zeit bis Legion und natürlich auch danach sinnvoll und mit Spaß zu gestalten!
Derzeitiger Conten: Molten Core 
Wir suchen nun auf diesem Wege neue und engagierte Mitglieder, die uns dabei unterstützen wollen ein bisschen Classic Gefühl zu uns zurückzubringen. Sobald wir den Classic Content durchhaben und der Meinung sind es ist Zeit dazu, wird es weiter zu Burning Crusade gehen 
Abseits des Raids sind wir dabei einige spaßige und spannende Events für euch zu basteln, wie zum Beispiel ein Level 1 Gnomenrennen oder aber auch ein Duellturnier vor Sturmwind, bei denen den Gewinnern tolle Preise winken 

Zu beachten wären aber dennoch unsere Regeln, die zur Zeit wären:
- Ab 10-tägiger Inaktivität ohne vorher Bescheid zu geben erfolgt der Gildenkick
- Erbstücke sind nur bis Level 50 erlaubt ( Der Sinn darin ist, sich schon frühzeitig das nötige Gear für die Raids zu erfarmen)
- Das Fliegen ist nicht gestattet! Flugreittiere dürfen aber natürlich zum Reiten benutzt werden
- Nur Classic Berufe bis Maximum 300 (Ausgenommen Kochen, Angeln, Erste Hilfe)
- Das Transmoggen ist gestattet

Wir haben momentan keine bestimmten Klassenwünsche, also spielt doch einfach das worauf ihr lust habt und woran ihr Spaß habt  

Sollte euch der ganze Text nun angesprochen haben meldet euch doch einfach bei uns und ihr werdet umgehend zu uns in die Gilde eingeladen 

Eure Ansprechpartner:
Ârkano (Domi2509#2253)
Nazaclane (Nazaclanee#2117)
Lotionan
Xerusa

Wir freunen uns auf eure Interesse!

MfG die Gildenleitung


----------

